# Learning to Make Soap



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

My cost to learn was 3 lb. of lard and 2 lb. of lye, and a little reading on the net.

You can start here.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/forumdisplay.php?f=77

Then here.

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/pictorials.html

That is just a start. There are many more available.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Iddee: On a side note, I emailed you regarding your package that you asked for. I can send them over email so there is no cost. Would that work for you.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Chef,

Maybe the soap making thing could be a bridge to your relationship gap. Just a suggestion. A common ground may softens rough edges between people.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> i have had this urge to learn to make soap. My in laws have a small successful soap business and I have wanted to go down there and learn from them but to be honest, we really do not get along. They dislike me and I really dislike them. They treat their kids badly and.. .well... whatever.
> 
> I have been biting my lip in asking them to teach me. So I decided to find someone who was selling soap and craigslist and ask them if they would teach me.
> 
> I found a lady who makes soap and she is willing to teach me this Thursday. There is a cost associated with the class what that is ok. I cant wait to learn.


I guess soap making is like any other hobby - it just depends how far you want to take it. You can mix most any kind of fat and lye and you will get soap, but understanding the properties of several fats and oils and how to blend them is needed to make a good bar of soap. I have several books on the subject but the ones that stands out are - 
Soapmaker's Companion: A Comprehensive Guide with Recipes, Techniques & Know-How (Natural Body Series - The Natural Way to Enhance Your Life) by Susan Miller Cavitch (Paperback - Jan 7, 1997) 
Also - Essentially Soap: The Elegant Art of Handmade Soap Making, Scenting, Coloring & Shaping by Robert S. McDaniel (Paperback - April 2000)

The first book has recipes like others, but the author really explains the art and science better than most. The second book has information on INS values which really help make a balanced bar of soap (the author is a surfactant chemist if I remember correctly). The INS value allows you to predict how firm a bar of soap will be given a certain blend of oils. Or conversely, which oils to use to create a firm bar of soap. The SAP values, which inform you how much lye to use, do not tell you what the texture of the bar will be in the end. So together, INS values and SAP values will guide you in making a good bar of soap. Anyone can make a slimy batch of soap that will burn your skin off, but making really good soap requires some effort.


----------



## arjay (Jun 8, 2007)

cavitch's book is very informative, and very biased on some points. she spends more time telling you about the objections to using animal fats than she does discussing their use in soapmaking, and her entire discussion of rebatching amounts to saying it's more trouble than it's worth.

alicia grosso's _the everything soapmaking book_ does much to fill in cavitch's gaps, and has lots of recipes and tips, plus gets into hot process, transparent soap, etc. i find the two books together to be a decent overall resource, as well as the stuff i've picked up online.

soapmaking is almost as addictive as beekeeping, and as expensive to start. it can be a great addition to your product line, though, as a value-added item. all my soaps contain beeswax, and people love that i "made" the wax as well as the honey. i smile and take all the credit; what the bees don't know won't hurt them...


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

arjay said:


> cavitch's book is very informative, and very biased on some points. she spends more time telling you about the objections to using animal fats than she does discussing their use in soapmaking, and her entire discussion of rebatching amounts to saying it's more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> alicia grosso's _the everything soapmaking book_ does much to fill in cavitch's gaps, and has lots of recipes and tips, plus gets into hot process, transparent soap, etc. i find the two books together to be a decent overall resource, as well as the stuff i've picked up online.
> 
> soapmaking is almost as addictive as beekeeping, and as expensive to start. it can be a great addition to your product line, though, as a value-added item. all my soaps contain beeswax, and people love that i "made" the wax as well as the honey. i smile and take all the credit; what the bees don't know won't hurt them...


Just like I add a lot of meat to my vegetarian dishes, I also add tallow to my soap. You are right about the Cavitch book, but she goes into the chemistry more than most. Thanks for the grosso recommendation, I plan on reading that one next.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bridging a gap i not what I am interested in. They treat their kids like crap and I am not interested in the relationship to be honest with you all. 

I cant wait to learn how to make soap. I really look forward to it.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Chef Isaac said:


> Bridging a gap i not what I am interested in. They treat their kids like crap and I am not interested in the relationship to be honest with you all.
> 
> I cant wait to learn how to make soap. I really look forward to it.


I've lost many friends in this life because they turned out to be A-holes just like me.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey Chef, wished we lived closer, I could help you with the soap. Actually once you have made a successful batch then you're on your way...confidents builds and then you're experimenting with your own creations. Kinda like learning to graft queens.
If you have any questions or problems you have my email; I'm here for the moral support part.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

My wife and I have been making soap for a couple of months now. We'd like to sell it eventually, but we're still in learning/experimenting mode. It's not hard, but it can get complicated. The hardest part of making soap with my wife is.. er.. making soap with my wife 

One problem is having to wait 4-5 weeks for new soap to cure before you can really see what it's like. We've taken to mixing up a batch and saving out a little and hot processing it into soap we can use right away. It doesn't come out quite the same, but it's close enough so you can get a good idea about what you got.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

George Fergusson said:


> My wife and I have been making soap for a couple of months now. We'd like to sell it eventually, but we're still in learning/experimenting mode. It's not hard, but it can get complicated. The hardest part of making soap with my wife is.. er.. making soap with my wife
> 
> One problem is having to wait 4-5 weeks for new soap to cure before you can really see what it's like. We've taken to mixing up a batch and saving out a little and hot processing it into soap we can use right away. It doesn't come out quite the same, but it's close enough so you can get a good idea about what you got.


My wife and I seem to have a different approach. I handle the bees, make soap, candles and moisturizing cream, while she sells it and collects the money. I also work full time and she collects the money. Now, which is the smarter sex.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

HVH said:


> Now, which is the smarter sex.


Was there ever any question?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

She keeps all the money too,right!  

George: go to google and type in "how to cure soap in the oven". It is an awesome process. Only takes two hours. Not more waiting for weeks. I learned the idea from my in laws.... just cant stand them to learn from them!


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

Back in the fall, I sent you a lengthy pm with links to several good sites. Did you check any of them out?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*word of caution*

If you plan to do hot process your soaps in the oven, be very careful what ingredients you use. I once had a goats milk/beeswax/honey soap "explode" (overflow) in the oven. Cost me $300 to fix! What I should have known is that all three of those ingredients raise the temperatures during initial saponification. 
Now, when I want to use any of the above ingredients, I rebatch. I make a huge batch of unscented "base" soap and rebatch right after I make it. I have found that if I wait too long I have a hard time getting the soap to melt and it drys out too much and if I add liquid, it usually gets too wet and takes too long to dry.

Also, I have heard it said that although HP soap is fully saponified, it usually takes 3-4 weeks to dry out sufficiently to use. I have sold my soaps after a couple weeks when needed, but I usually mention to the customer that the soap will last a lot longer if they can wait and let it dry out for a bit longer.


----------

